# A few pictures from  my original display



## TDI-line (16 Nov 2007)

Just thought i'd share these pictures from my original display. The tank had a Back to Nature background which caused no end of problems with planting widths, circulation and algae. Since these were taken, i have removed the background, moved house and just begining to start over. 

The tank is an Akva-stabil 720.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Nov 2007)

Hi,
     Nice job! Yes, big tanks really suffer circulation problems. This has a really negative effect on CO2 distribution as well as nutrient availability. Plants that are considered "easy" in a 200L suddenly become the bane of your existence. 

A shame about the background because it looked really convincing! I solved my circulation problem on a 600L using two of the large capacity filters. Either two FX5's or two Eheim pro III (with spraybars) will do the trick nicely. 8) 

If you're using a sump type filter consider upgrading the pump (or using multiple pumps) and perhaps use multiple outflow. Good luck.  

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2007)

Nice set up, Dan.  

I look forward to seeing it the flesh soon...


----------



## TDI-line (18 Nov 2007)

Thanks guys.

Circulation was fine after the background was removed. Used to have to Eheim Pro2 2028 at each end of the tank. Now just using the Eheim Pro3e, which seems to pack a good punch for strong circulation.


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

beautiful fish


----------

